# HGVC - Lewers, Waikiki



## jestme (May 29, 2011)

Is HGVC on a buying spree these days? Unfortunately, it's another one in Waikiki. http://www.staradvertiser.com/business/20110528_Outrigger_sells_hotel__to_branch_of_Hilton.html


----------



## alwysonvac (May 29, 2011)

jestme said:


> Is HGVC on a buying spree these days? Unfortunately, it's another one in Waikiki. http://www.staradvertiser.com/business/20110528_Outrigger_sells_hotel__to_branch_of_Hilton.html



Thanks for the info  

*From the article...*
_"Hilton Grand Vacations has acquired the Ohana Islander Waikiki Hotel for an undisclosed price from Outrigger Enterprises Group, which will manage the asset once Hilton transforms it into a time share.

The property at 270 Lewers St. will be re-branded the Hilton Grand Vacations Club — Waikiki Beach Walk when it welcomes its first guests in the summer of 2013. Interval sales of the property's 143 one-bedroom suites will begin next summer."_

Here's a picture of the location. 
It's near the Embassy Suites Waikiki Beachwalk, Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk and Imperial Hawaii Resort


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, that's a pretty good distance from the beach. I wonder how many people are going to want to fly all the way to Oahu, then stay at HGVC timeshare a couple of blocks away from the beach? Even if there is no availability at HGVC HHV, I'm not flying that far to stay in town rather than on/near the beach.


----------



## GregT (May 29, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Wow, that's a pretty good distance from the beach. I wonder how many people are going to want to fly all the way to Oahu, then stay at HGVC timeshare a couple of blocks away from the beach? Even if there is no availability at HGVC HHV, I'm not flying that far to stay in town rather than on/near the beach.



I agree with this point -- I already owned Wyndham and I was never that excited about visiting Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk because it was a couple blocks from the beach, and had a very modest pool (think apartment building).

I'll be curious if HGVC Waikiki Beach Walk is any different.   As much as I would have liked a different island, Honolulu does make sense because of Hilton's desire/need to also appeal to the Far East customer.   When I saw Grand Waikikian for the first time, I felt it must be targeting the Japanese customer?

But I too am intrigued about Hilton's expansions here -- this is a different model (if I understand it correctly) from the Myrtle Beach property.   With the new Honolulu property, it appears Hilton will own the property, which is managed by a third party.  With Myrtle Beach, it appears third party will own the property, which is managed by Hilton.   Did I interpret correctly?

Under both scenarios, it does appear HGVC is confident in their business model, and appears willing to take advantage of the soft real estate conditions to expand their presence.   This is good news for the HGVC owner, and hopefully additional expansion will occur in the other Hawaiian Islands, and the Caribbean too.

I keep hoping either Hilton or Marriott will consolidate the Dawn Beach Club in St. Maarten, because its one of the few that I am aware of that was purpose-built with the types of amenities they would want.   However, its only 3BR units.   There must be other similar buildings out there, I'm sure Hilton is looking for them (whereas Marriott appears absorbed with its point system launch and its spin-out, and with lots of inventory to sell, additional inventory appears to be far down the list).

Best to all,

Greg


Edited:  In Phyllis' picture of Honolulu above, Wyndham's property (the one I think is too far from the beach) is pictured -- it's two buildings closer to the ocean and you can see the small pool just to the south of the building.   It's next to the building with the pool on the roof.


----------



## dvc_john (May 29, 2011)

I wonder what affect this might have on the previously announced 2 new timeshare buildings at HHV. Will they be delayed?


----------



## Talent312 (May 29, 2011)

> ...With the new Honolulu property, it appears Hilton will own the property, which is managed by a third party.  With Myrtle Beach, it appears third party will own the property, which is managed by Hilton.   Did I interpret correctly?...



IIRC, the models are more similar than different.
It appears that Hilton is leaving the original owner in place to manage each,
buying only half the units in Myrtle Beach and the entire property in Hawaii.


----------



## littlestar (May 29, 2011)

We actually had some nice Diamond Head and Ocean views from upper floor units at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.  I love that area.


----------



## lily28 (May 29, 2011)

Where is the Hilton Hawaii villager grand Waikiki on the map in relation to the other timeshares? I got an exchange there for next june? Thanks


----------



## GregT (May 29, 2011)

littlestar said:


> We actually had some nice Diamond Head and Ocean views from upper floor units at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.  I love that area.



LittleStar,

Have you stayed at HHV also?  Can you contrast the HHV area versus BeachWalk area?  I'm intrigued that you love that area and am happy to hear this.  

Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2011)

lily28 said:


> Where is the Hilton Hawaii villager grand Waikiki on the map in relation to the other timeshares? I got an exchange there for next june? Thanks



To the left on the picture above you see a grassy area. HHV is a little further to the left of that, just out of the picture. 

If you go to google maps you can see the close proximity of the properties. 

I think the new property will appeal to those who like the shopping and restaurants of Waikiki vs those who prefer the ocean. In my mind, if I want a city atmosphere, shopping and restaurants, I'm more prone to go to Vegas. If I'm paying $1,600 (or more) in airfare and spending upwards of 12 hours travel time, I want a beach location and I'll take the Waikiki trolley to the shops and restaurants. We enjoy this area and it's one of the reasons my wife wanted to return the Oahu vs returning to Kauai (I prefer Kauai myself) but, neither of us would want to stay a couple blocks off the beach. 

Of course, it's all a matter of personal preference. I'm just curious as to how popular more of a city based vacation experience will be for Honolulu. The Asian market for Hawaii is something I don't fully appreciate.


----------



## SmithOp (May 29, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> I wonder what affect this might have on the previously announced 2 new timeshare buildings at HHV. Will they be delayed?



I was thinking the same thing, I hope it gets delayed because HHV is already crowded enough with GW. 

I'm at KL this week and the second phase across the street is under construction too.


----------



## GregT (May 30, 2011)

[Sorry, off topic....]


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 30, 2011)

Believe it or not, I think this is a good addition for HGVC.  I am an extremely avid fan of both the HHV AND Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk.  I have stay in both resorts at least 5-10 times each.

When I want to have an oceanview unit, I stay in HHV.  When I want to stay near the action in Waikiki, I stay at the Wyndham.

The HHV is actually rather isolated.  It's a small hassle getting to Waikiki.  My parents prefer the Wyndham because they like hanging around the Waikiki area.

Now, owners at HHV will have a choice of both locations.


----------



## HatTrick (May 30, 2011)

lily28 said:


> Where is the Hilton Hawaii villager grand Waikiki on the map in relation to the other timeshares? I got an exchange there for next june? Thanks


----------



## HatTrick (May 30, 2011)

littlestar said:


> We actually had some nice Diamond Head and Ocean views from upper floor units at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.  I love that area.



Promotional photos from Ohana Islander Waikiki Hotel's Web site:


----------



## littlestar (May 30, 2011)

GregT said:


> LittleStar,
> 
> Have you stayed at HHV also?  Can you contrast the HHV area versus BeachWalk area?  I'm intrigued that you love that area and am happy to hear this.
> 
> Any info is appreciated. Thanks!



I haven't stayed at HHV, but walked around the various Hilton properties when we stayed at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.  We had a 7th floor 2 bedroom Wyndham unit and an upper floor 1 bedroom corner unit (the views from the corner upper floor unit were fabulous). It was just one block to the beach. 

I loved the upscale shopping, restaurants, and the easy walk to the extra wide beach and the pretty park nearby.  It was an easy walk to the Royal Hawaiian hotel, too.  I'd go back in a heartbeat. I absolutely loved the Beachwalk area.  I've recently purchased another 126,000 Wyndham points resale - I'd like to be able to stay in a presidential unit the next time I go back!


----------



## travelguy (May 30, 2011)

I've stayed at both HHV and BeachWalk and MUCH prefer HHV.  Personally, I don't get why HGVC would want a new property this far off the beach.  I thought the "Beach Walk" area was nice but grossly over-hyped.  Maybe there is additional development in the area of the new property that will make this an enhanced location in the future?

I would have much preferred a new HGVC property in Maui or Hilton Head or Key West or Caymans or Turks & Caicos or ........


----------



## oneohana (May 30, 2011)

When we wre at HHV last week, I kept asking the salesman where the next new tower was going to be. He finally said that it woulkd be at the bus depot location. 

They will get this on line faster than trying to build the new one. And alot cheaper too.


----------



## GregT (May 30, 2011)

travelguy said:


> I would have much preferred a new HGVC property in Maui or Hilton Head or Key West or Caymans or Turks & Caicos or ........



From some internet searches, it sounds like the property was closed in 2008 for a renovation and then never re-opened because of the economy (and it doesn't appear the renovations were completed either).

I have to believe there are similar stories in other tropical spots (ie Caribbean) and I hope that HGVC will take advantage of this in other areas too.

The Caribbean is a logical expansion opportunity for them because they are currently limited to Cancun (and an affiliate at that) -- I hope they are exploring the Islands.

Here's hoping......

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 6, 2012)

*Update*

Bumping this old thread...

Hilton Grand Vacations Announces Start of Construction and Sales of New Waikiki Resort - http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/22326#.UJQ_Vt6rTKY.twitter



> November 01, 2012
> 
> HONOLULU - Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) announced today the start of construction of its newest resort, Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, an upscale urban timeshare resort in world-famous Waikiki. Coinciding with the start of the extensive renovation project was the official launch of sales for the resort, which is the company's seventh timeshare resort in Hawaii.  The property is located at the site of the former OHANA® Islander Waikiki Hotel and was acquired from Outrigger Enterprises Group by HGV in May 2011. The resort is anticipated to open in late 2013.



There's also a website with photos - http://www.hokulaniwaikiki.com


Exterior Rendering






Living Room Rendering 






Roof Deck Rendering


----------



## linsj (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I've been wondering what was happening with this property.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2012)

*UPDATE - Additional photos*

One Bedroom Suite Layout


----------



## GregT (Nov 7, 2012)

Phyllis,

Thank you for posting these -- interesting room layout, it looks like the bedroom and living room are connected (no doors???)

Seems a little odd, but I can't tell how they are separated.  It does look like there is a wall between them as TVs appear on both sides -- am I missing a door?

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## DEROS (Nov 7, 2012)

GregT said:


> Phyllis,
> 
> Thank you for posting these -- interesting room layout, it looks like the bedroom and living room are connected (no doors???)
> 
> ...



Looking closer, it looks like sliding doors on the left and right.  Instead of calling it a studio, they are calling it a 1 bedroom.  That way, if they need to rent it out, during open season, they can charge 1 bedroom rates vs. studio rates.  That is a pretty slick trick.


----------



## GregT (Nov 7, 2012)

DEROS said:


> Looking closer, it looks like sliding doors on the left and right.  Instead of calling it a studio, they are calling it a 1 bedroom.  That way, if they need to rent it out, during open season, they can charge 1 bedroom rates vs. studio rates.  That is a pretty slick trick.



That is an excellent point -- looking at the kitchen(ette), this is really a glorified/oversized Studio.    But I do prefer the separation that is possible even with a sliding door, because I'm an early riser.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 7, 2012)

They are probably taking 2 hotel rooms and combining them into a single unit 1 BR unit.  Having stayed at that location nearly 20 years ago, it is a few blocks to the beach, and the units were OK but still a hotel room.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's a picture of the other side with the TV and the sliding door (see below).

There's more pictures of the kitchen area here - http://us.hokulaniwaikiki.com/index.php?page=features *(see slides #3 & #4)*. 
On the far left, it looks like the kitchen area has a floor to ceiling sliding pantry cabinet (like Disney's Bay Lake Tower kitchen).  Next to the pantry is a mini-refrigerator with a clear door and to the right on the countertop is a two-burner cooktop with a vent above it. In the lower right hand corner of the picture, there's something small that is stainless steel (perhaps a single drawer dishwasher) and there is a cabinet with a handle to the left of that (perhaps more storage).


----------



## chester1122 (Nov 7, 2012)

It appears so long as the HHV is booked solid for the year Hilton will keep building there.  If you compare the availability at the Waikoloa properties I guess it makes business sense to them. Will be interesting to see the point value if it is for these units.

While I would prefer a Kauai, or Maui location I have friends who prefer Waikiki and would always choose that location.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 7, 2012)

*Lewers has its benefits*



dougp26364 said:


> To the left on the picture above you see a grassy area. HHV is a little further to the left of that, just out of the picture.
> 
> If you go to google maps you can see the close proximity of the properties.
> 
> ...



The location on Lewers has its benefits for being right on the corner of Kalakaua and Lewers which is the center of Waikiki.  The stores, the restaurants, and the party is right there.  We walk past Kalakaua and Lewers just about every day and/or night when we are there so this would be convienient.  This is particularly great when it starts to rain.  There are stores and hotels to give cover all around this area, however, the walk back to the HHV can be a hassle in the rain at night.  Furthermore, if you look at the map the Ocean is no further away than from the Kalia Tower.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 8, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> The location on Lewers has its benefits for being right on the corner of Kalakaua and Lewers which is the center of Waikiki.  The stores, the restaurants, and the party is right there.  We walk past Kalakaua and Lewers just about every day and/or night when we are there so this would be convienient.  This is particularly great when it starts to rain.  There are stores and hotels to give cover all around this area, however, the walk back to the HHV can be a hassle in the rain at night.  Furthermore, if you look at the map the Ocean is no further away than from the Kalia Tower.



After having walked around the area during our last trip to Oahu, I'm starting to come around to the idea this location might not be to bad after all. We enjoy the shops and restaurants in the area and the beach really isn't that far away.


----------



## GregT (Nov 8, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> After having walked around the area during our last trip to Oahu, I'm starting to come around to the idea this location might not be to bad after all. We enjoy the shops and restaurants in the area and the beach really isn't that far away.



I agree with this -- I was initially lukewarm on this location, but have visited twice now (while staying at HHV) and it really is a very easy walk to the ocean, and it is central to the area that we would walk to for dinner and shopping.

I am curious to see the points chart, but this is a desirable destination.

Thanks very much,

Greg


----------



## DEROS (Nov 8, 2012)

The location isn't that bad.  It is closer to the shopping center, those who like shopping.  The International Market place is around the corner and Giovanni Pastrami (kinda of dated but good place to eat).  Then there is Roy's restaurant which is a little expensive but good food.  For the younger crowd, Sheraton has the Rum Fire lounge with a great view of the ocean, for drinking and socializing.

I like the photo layout, so I might stay there during a long weekend just to say I did.  I just hope they don't go crazy with the points and make it like GW.


----------



## linsj (Nov 8, 2012)

DEROS said:


> I just hope they don't go crazy with the points and make it like GW.



I don't think they will. With Kings Land phase 2 at the old point level, I think Hilton has backed off the higher levels. Besides, this property is a renovation and doesn't have a full kitchen.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 8, 2012)

*Ktichen photos & video*

This property seems more like the NYC properties. Sadly, I won't be surprised if the point structure is at the higher levels.

Hokulani Video - http://vimeo.com/49298098
WARNING: It's a 3 minute video with approx 20 seconds of the actual property.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 9, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> This property seems more like the NYC properties. Sadly, I won't be surprised if the point structure is at the higher levels.



Maybe there's hope for a reasonable point structure 



> From the Star-Advertiser - http://www.staradvertiser.com/busin..._shares_as_Hokulani_Waikiki.html?id=176912631
> 
> ......_HGV has commissioned Honolulu-based Group 70 International to design its newest 14-story resort, which has a contemporary Hawaii theme complete with an open-air lobby and a rooftop viewing deck with pool lounge, bar and private cabanas. Los Angeles-based studio Indidesign will oversee the interior design.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjp123 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the location is GREAT and the rooms look good to me.

I stayed at HHV in March 2012 for the first time (Lagoon 1BD) and it was great.  I'm not a big pool guy but having the big pool and all the chairs made it a comfortable place to hang out.  My only complain was that HHV is off the beaten path.  I didn't do much cooking in my suite (just breakfast plus sandwiches for snacks) so I didn't need the huge kitchen and I didn't eat at the hotel restaurants or shop at the stores.  

To be honest, I spent most of my beach time farther down-shore in front of that pink hotel and most of my non-beach time was spend in Waikiki proper versus HHV.

This location is great for me and I'd pick it over HHV anytime.  The only HHV plus for me would be watching the fireworks from the room.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 9, 2012)

rjp123 said:


> I think the location is GREAT and the rooms look good to me.
> 
> I stayed at HHV in March 2012 for the first time (Lagoon 1BD) and it was great.  I'm not a big pool guy but having the big pool and all the chairs made it a comfortable place to hang out.  My only complain was that HHV is off the beaten path.  I didn't do much cooking in my suite (just breakfast plus sandwiches for snacks) so I didn't need the huge kitchen and I didn't eat at the hotel restaurants or shop at the stores.
> 
> ...



It's funny how everyone is different. 

I love the beach @ HHV since it's at the quiet end of Waikiki.  The only reason I'd go down to the Royal Hawaiian (the pink hotel) would be for a Mai-Tai or to eat at a restaurant in the heart of Waikiki like Dukes or Hula Grill.

I think this development gives HGVC members another great choice in Honolulu.  

But like probably a lot of you here, if I were still a HGVC owner I'd like to see them do the same thing on either Maui or Kauai.


----------



## Kmakani (Nov 9, 2012)

Aloha,

The area is more in the center of Waikiki, with the Hawaiian Shopping Center, restaurants and beach nearby. Yes, you are not on the beach, but it's not a far walk. I too, would have preferred that Hilton buy something on one of the other islands, since I live here and it would be fun to be a tourist on Maui or Kauai. It would be a place that if you want to be more in the hub of the restaurants and shopping (which HHV is a farther walk from), this would be a better fit for you.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 9, 2012)

*No Full Kitchen*



linsj said:


> I don't think they will. With Kings Land phase 2 at the old point level, I think Hilton has backed off the higher levels. Besides, this property is a renovation and doesn't have a full kitchen.



Just a thought!  Without a Full Kitchen will Hilton consider it a 1 BR 4800 point Platinum?  I believe the units at all of the other properties that are 1 BR or larger classification have Full Kitchens.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 10, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> Just a thought!  Without a Full Kitchen will Hilton consider it a 1 BR 4800 point Platinum?  I believe the units at all of the other properties that are 1 BR or larger classification have Full Kitchens.



The one bedroom at West 57th in NYC doesn't offer a kitchen and it's more than 4800 points in Platinum and Gold Season.

HERE'S WHAT THEY OFFER IN A ONE BEDROOM AT WEST57th IN NYC


----------



## hockeybrain (Nov 10, 2012)

When I saw the NYC "kitchen" Kurt Cobain immediately came buzzing through my mind e.g. "Rape Me...................."


----------



## bobemac (Nov 10, 2012)

HGVC is clearly targeting their Japanese customers with his move.
We just returned from a month in Waikiki having been less than a block from the new HGVC location.
   This area is over 80% Japanese tourists.
They visit Hawaii to shop in all the upscale store in Beachwalk and The Royal Hawaiian Shopping center.
    Many good restaurants in this area feature a menu which is only in Japanese. We had lunch at Wolfgang's on a Sunday, there were 50 customers there, but we were the only non-Japanese tourists.
   The Eggs N Things on Saratoga at Kalakaua has at least 90% Japanese all day long. There is a feeding frenzy outside with big lines. The Japanese have a taste for pancakes.
   We spent two weeks at the HGVC Bay Club on the Big Island, it was so different from Waikiki.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 10, 2012)

*That is NYC for what it is worth*



alwysonvac said:


> The one bedroom at West 57th in NYC doesn't offer a kitchen and it's more than 4800 points in Platinum and Gold Season.
> 
> HERE'S WHAT THEY OFFER IN A ONE BEDROOM AT WEST57th IN NYC



We live in the suburbs of NYC and were born and brought up there.  We never go there, and don't want to fly out of there.  NYC doesn't impress us.  It is overpriced, overcrowded, parking is a joke, there is a sense of an "don't do", horrible traffic, smelly, dirty, I am sure I can come up with other nasty things to say if I try.

My husband and I met in NYC and I always said when I was young that it was the best place in the world after midnight; which we don't stay up after any longer.  I don't know why anyone would want to struggle with it before midnight.

Honolulu is great.  It has many of the things that NYC has without the cold weather and alot of the nasty things.  It also has the ocean.  I know there is an ocean in NYC but it is so far away.

I am not surprised by the lovely kitchen that you get in the Hilton in NYC.  Do they make you pay to park, pay for cleaning, tip for the luggage since you can't get a cart, tip for the elevator, tip for your car.  Do you need to pay for the fresh air or is there non available?   How much do they charge to get to the ocean.  Is there a grocery store or only high priced small stores to buy food for the refrigerator?

You can have NYC I will take Honolulu.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 10, 2012)

*Much time on Honolulu; Japanese are cool*



bobemac said:


> HGVC is clearly targeting their Japanese customers with his move.
> We just returned from a month in Waikiki having been less than a block from the new HGVC location.
> This area is over 80% Japanese tourists.
> They visit Hawaii to shop in all the upscale store in Beachwalk and The Royal Hawaiian Shopping center.
> ...



We spend many weeks in Honolulu every year and the Janpanese that we have met and befriended are great.  It is true that they flock to Honolulu more than the other islands.  We feel they have good taste and we flock there ourselves.  Big Island is nice, but it is not Honolulu.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 10, 2012)

*This is NOT a NYC Property*



alwysonvac said:


> *This property seems more like the NYC properties.* Sadly, I won't be surprised if the point structure is at the higher levels.
> 
> Hokulani Video - http://vimeo.com/49298098
> WARNING: It's a 3 minute video with approx 20 seconds of the actual property.



If you see my other post about NYC properties you will see that I must disagree with this statement.  Nothing in Hawaii is as bad as a NYC property.

B]This property seems more like the NYC properties


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 10, 2012)

I too would like some other islands popping up, Maui in particular as I have plenty to access to Kauai (Via Wyndham) and Big Island (via HGVC and Wyndham).  Maui would be a great addition. 

But having more inventory choices in an already tight market is OK.  I have stayed in this hotel year ago as a Outrigger, and location is OK.  I like the look of the renovation, it does look nice.  Cooking, not really an issue. Microwave and a Fridge is all I need really.

I am happier about getting a few other locations, mostly Park City, Tuscany could be cool if there were ever inventory.  Although when I called elite today, they have no idea when inventory will be loaded and available.  They heard rumors only about Park City.  No idea about this HI property either.

I am not entirely thrilled with yet more room in Vegas.  I am sure others are excited about Mrytle Beach however Wyndham has 5 or 6 properties their, so many I have lots count.  So MB as a new location does not really do much for me.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 10, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> We live in the suburbs of NYC and were born and brought up there.  We never go there, and don't want to fly out of there.  NYC doesn't impress us.  It is overpriced, overcrowded, parking is a joke, there is a sense of an "don't do", horrible traffic, smelly, dirty, I am sure I can come up with other nasty things to say if I try.
> 
> My husband and I met in NYC and I always said when I was young that it was the best place in the world after midnight; which we don't stay up after any longer.  I don't know why anyone would want to struggle with it before midnight.
> 
> ...





Tamaradarann said:


> If you see my other post about NYC properties you will see that I must disagree with this statement.  Nothing in Hawaii is as bad as a NYC property.



*OMG.... why are you babbling about NYC *

In post #34 I wrote "_This property seems more like the NYC properties. Sadly, I won't be surprised if the point structure is at the higher levels." _
I said that because I was comparing the room design (not destination). Both Hilton Club NY and West 57th by Hilton Club have one bedrooms without a kitchen. As I result, my thought was that Hokulani might follow the Hilton Club point structure.

In post #30 you wrote "_Just a thought! Without a Full Kitchen will Hilton consider it a 1 BR 4800 point Platinum? I believe the units at all of the other properties that are 1 BR or larger classification have Full Kitchens. _"
I responded with an example of when HGVC assigned a higher point value to a one bedroom without a full kitchen. 
I don't know why you took this to mean something else 


Oh and by the way, I was born and raised in NYC so I know first hand that Waikiki is not like NYC


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 11, 2012)

*Sorry about NYC rant*



alwysonvac said:


> *OMG.... why are you babbling about NYC *
> 
> In post #34 I wrote "_This property seems more like the NYC properties. Sadly, I won't be surprised if the point structure is at the higher levels." _
> I said that because I was comparing the room design (not destination). Both Hilton Club NY and West 57th by Hilton Club have one bedrooms without a kitchen. As I result, my thought was that Hokulani might follow the Hilton Club point structure.
> ...



I apologize for the NYC rant.  As you know NYC and Long Island where we live have been going through some bad time due to Sandy.  The Sandy storm problems have brought up bad thoughts of where I live and have lived for most of my life.  Even without the storm I would rather be in Honolulu where we live without a car in the warm weather right on the beach.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 12, 2012)

bobemac said:


> HGVC is clearly targeting their Japanese customers with his move.
> We just returned from a month in Waikiki having been less than a block from the new HGVC location.
> This area is over 80% Japanese tourists.
> They visit Hawaii to shop in all the upscale store in Beachwalk and The Royal Hawaiian Shopping center.
> ...



Actually Japanese tourism is down since their Tsunami and Hawaii has been courting Chinese tourism lately.  Hawaii was working on expedited tourist visa for China to visit Hawaii.  So there could be a shake up in the nationality in the next decade.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 5, 2012)

A Web search reveals that Hokulani means heavenly star. That renovation had better be spectacular! 

The parking garage entrance appears to be on Kalakaua Ave (Google Maps screen grab).






I'm guessing if you don't go through the garage, the entrance is up the escalator (Google Maps screen grab).


----------



## jestme (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think so. That escalator goes up to the promenade level in front of Cheeseburger Waikiki and some other shops all the way over the the Embassy Suites, which does have an entrance from that upper level. I think the entrance would be underneath that escalator if it isn't on Kalakawa, unless they make major changes to the entrance.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 5, 2012)

jestme said:


> I don't think so. That escalator goes up to the promenade level in front of Cheeseburger Waikiki and some other shops all the way over the the Embassy Suites, which does have an entrance from that upper level. I think the entrance would be underneath that escalator if it isn't on Kalakawa, unless they make major changes to the entrance.



Then let's hope they make it a little less creepy looking!


----------



## rebel (Jan 14, 2013)

We have been to Oahu multiple times and love the Lagoon Tower. Last time we stayed a week at the Lagoon Tower and a week at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.  This was a good choice as we got the best of both worlds.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 15, 2013)

*Walking to the Beach*



dougp26364 said:


> To the left on the picture above you see a grassy area. HHV is a little further to the left of that, just out of the picture.
> 
> If you go to google maps you can see the close proximity of the properties.
> 
> ...



The new Hilton Timeshare is really one long block and an alleyway between the Halekalani and Sheraton and the beach is right there.  My husband and I walk from the HHV to Duke's Statue every morning and from the HHV down Kalakaua every night.  Neither the short distance to the beach from the new resort or the distance from the downtown Waikiki location is a problem from either property.  You can enjoy this area without a car which is the important aspect of both of these resorts.  I wouldn't want to try that in Kauai.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 15, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Believe it or not, I think this is a good addition for HGVC.  I am an extremely avid fan of both the HHV AND Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk.  I have stay in both resorts at least 5-10 times each.
> 
> When I want to have an oceanview unit, I stay in HHV.  When I want to stay near the action in Waikiki, I stay at the Wyndham.
> 
> ...



I agree that owners will have a choice, but I love both locations and would be happy in each whether I want beach or action.  The new Hilton Timeshare is really one long block and an alleyway between the Halekalani and Sheraton and the beach is right there. My husband and I walk from the HHV to Duke's Statue every morning and from the HHV down Kalakaua every night. Neither the short distance to the beach from the new resort or the distance from the downtown Waikiki location is a problem from either property. You can enjoy this area without a car which is the important aspect of both of these resorts. I wouldn't want to try that on the other Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 26, 2013)

*From an article posted in the US - Hawaii forum*

http://usat.ly/15e0rbw

_Over the last decade, more than $3 billion was pumped into hotels and retail, according to Toy, and not only the prime, beachfront properties, but secondary areas such as Waikiki's Kuhio Avenue.

Kuhio Avenue used to be the place where tourists would typically go to buy beach accessories, with strip clubs drawing a different crowd at night.

But now, it's going upscale. About three months ago, a developer announced a plan to develop a 32-story Ritz-Carlton Residence on Kuhio Avenue, *and Hilton Worldwide is planning two time-share towers there*, Toy says._


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 22, 2013)

As an FYI, it is now showing up on the Hilton website:

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ha...ilton-grand-vacations-club-HNLWBGV/index.html


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 26, 2013)

My preference would be to stay at HHV, however, I would consider staying here mainly since my son's family lives on Oahu and I like having more options for places to stay via HGVC Points. 

If anyone does stay here BEWARE of this location during graduation season.  The locals (H/S seniors) have a tradition of renting out the open-air trolleys and having a VERY LOUD "party on the bus" (complete w/ whistles) that starts up around 10PM and goes until early in the AM.    We learned this the hard way one year staying at the Royal Kuhio.  They ride around in circles for HOURS...


----------



## mrsmusic (Jun 11, 2013)

Aviator621 said:


> As an FYI, it is now showing up on the Hilton website:
> 
> http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ha...ilton-grand-vacations-club-HNLWBGV/index.html



Is it available to book with points yet?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 2, 2013)

*Different Club Reservation Window - approx 6 month (instead of 9 months)*



mrsmusic said:


> Is it available to book with points yet?



Yes, it looks like Hokulani is available via Revolutions but the Club Reservation window is different. 

I just checked the online Club Member Guide to confirm. The Club Reservation Window for this new resort doesn't begin until 186 days before check-in. This explains why I'm seeing a shorter Club Reservation window for Hokulani in the online reservation system. 

According to hilton.com, "This hotel will soon be joining the Hilton Worldwide Portfolio of Brands and is presently accepting reservations for arrival December 11, 2013 and beyond."



> *Home Week *
> ■Priority reservation window exclusively for owners at this resort
> ■Book 365 to 186 days before check-in
> ■Consecutive night reservations in the season and unit type owned, for the number of days owned; applicable annual allotment of ClubPoints required.
> ...




NOTE:  I can't find this resort level detail in the new downloaded version of the Club Member Guide. This is something that would be important to know. :annoyed:


----------



## mrsmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

Hm I'll have to call the FAVC line.  We don't have access to every HGVC, just most - and I'm not sure anything new would qualify.


----------

